# Experience Calculation for ACS



## Sin86 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi, 

I have 7.11 years of experience in IT industry and I have a bachelor's of engineering in Computer science. Should I wait for one more month to avail 5 more points in the 8+ years slab? 

I have heard from few of my friends that the ACS usually deducts 2 years of experience from total years. This is true?

Please let me know.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sin86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 7.11 years of experience in IT industry and I have a bachelor's of engineering in Computer science. Should I wait for one more month to avail 5 more points in the 8+ years slab?
> 
> ...


What you've heard is true. Even if you wait, they won't award you all 8 years of your experience as relevant to your nominated occupation. Minimum 2 years will be deducted. It could be 2, 4, 5, 6, or even 8. These years are counted towards gaining those professional skills post your relevant ICT qualifications and hence cannot be used to claim points. Study the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website to know more. Also, read and subscribe to the ACS Processing thread on this forum.

Moreover, one does not need to wait for ACS assessment in borderline situations. For instance, if you are assessed with 2.11 years of relevant skilled experience, then you still can gain points from 3 years of experience after a month provided you can prove that you continue to work in the same nominated occupation. Example: If ACS awards you with 2.11 years of skilled experience in July, then you can claim points for 3 years in August.


----------



## Sin86 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks much for the detailed explaination KeDO. 

I would also like to know if the designation given in the company and the ANZSCO code must exactly match? 

For example - In my first company, I had a designation named 'Associate' and my roles were relevant to a software engineer in ANZSCO code description. 

Will my experience be considered ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Designation/ Job title is irrelevant. Applicants with "Software Tester" job titles have successfully got themselves assessed as "Software Engineers"- but they did automation testing (involved some programming/ scripting). My first role about a decade ago was "Trainee <something>" and it transitioned through various other titles including "Manager <something>". Did not matter really as I could prove that I performed the duties and utilized skills as required by my nominated occupation.


----------



## Aquarian25 (May 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> What you've heard is true. Even if you wait, they won't award you all 8 years of your experience as relevant to your nominated occupation. Minimum 2 years will be deducted. It could be 2, 4, 5, 6, or even 8. These years are counted towards gaining those professional skills post your relevant ICT qualifications and hence cannot be used to claim points. Study the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website to know more. Also, read and subscribe to the ACS Processing thread on this forum.
> 
> Moreover, one does not need to wait for ACS assessment in borderline situations. For instance, if you are assessed with 2.11 years of relevant skilled experience, then you still can gain points from 3 years of experience after a month provided you can prove that you continue to work in the same nominated occupation. Example: If ACS awards you with 2.11 years of skilled experience in July, then you can claim points for 3 years in August.


Thanks a lot Keeda for referencing this page, which is similar to my query.

In addition to what you have stated above, I have another query. 

I have an experience letter from my company issued in Sep-2014, which makes my experience at that time as 6 yrs & 2 mons. If I use the same reference letter from last year to get my ACS evaluation done, do I still need to get a fresh experience letter to claim 10 points for my EOI?

How can I claim extra 5 points while filing my EOI as ACS evaluation would take the job duration from Aug-2008 to Sep-2014?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I would recommend you get a fresh letter again from the author, otherwise, ACS will put an end-date of Sep-2014 on your letter. Nothing wrong in doing so, but it just adds to the confusion whether you were really employed in your occupation past Sep-2014, and having to provide documentation to prove it (i.e. another reference letter covering the duration from Sep-2014 till date). So, better get it now than later.

For extra 5 points, you have 2 options:
1. Try and score better in your English tests.
2. From spouse who can get a positive assessment in any occupation from the same *SOL as yours and can score min 6 across all IELTS bands.


----------



## mballav (Oct 10, 2011)

*Work experience from over 10 years ago*

Hello there:

I graduated out of the university with an M.S. in 1996 which is 19 years ago. Since then I have been working.

Since ACS evaluates last 10 years of work experience only and also takes out 2 years from that, I was wondering if my work experience from over 10 years ago can go towards fulfilling the new 2-year requirement, so that I get over 8 years exp to get 15 points for overseas exp.

Please elaborate.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mballav said:


> Hello there:
> 
> I graduated out of the university with an M.S. in 1996 which is 19 years ago. Since then I have been working.
> 
> ...


Exact 8 years works just fine to earn you maximum possible employment points (15). More than 8 really are not required. And no, ACS won't use any of those prior years for deduction, unless your qualification was non-IT (i.e. an RPL application).

How much are you age points and do you have any Australian qualification or work experience? How about partner points? Can you claim 5 points from partner skills?


----------



## mballav (Oct 10, 2011)

*Clarification*



KeeDa said:


> Exact 8 years works just fine to earn you maximum possible employment points (15). More than 8 really are not required. And no, ACS won't use any of those prior years for deduction, unless your qualification was non-IT (i.e. an RPL application).
> 
> How much are you age points and do you have any Australian qualification or work experience? How about partner points? Can you claim 5 points from partner skills?



Here is a paragraph OUT of the guildelines document from ACS:

_Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria​_

They say that instead of 2 years deduction, if I have 4 years of work experience from my ANYTIME past, that can be used instead of 2 years out of my recent 10 years experience.

So, it looks like I can use the experience from say 15 years ago uptil say 11 years ago (that would be exactly 4 years).

Do you agree?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mballav said:


> Here is a paragraph OUT of the guildelines document from ACS:
> 
> _Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
> If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria​_
> ...


Yeah right. But, it would still give you 15 points though.


----------



## mballav (Oct 10, 2011)

KeeDa said:


> Yeah right. But, it would still give you 15 points though.


That's what I need


----------



## mballav (Oct 10, 2011)

mballav said:


> That's what I need


Actually I have worked for 8.5 years only in last 10 years. If they take 2 years out of that, I would not get all 15 points.

BUT, if they want 4 years of ANYTIME experience instead, I have plenty from my past of over 10 years ago. 

So, in that case, I SHOULD submit all my work experience letters from OVER 10 years ago, right?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Lets step back a bit. Is that past experience related to your nominated occupation? Are the roles and responsibilities from your employer/ manager reference in line with those required for the nominated occupation? ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf from ACS website details the skills and responsibilities for each occupation. So, check that. It is not just about experience, but that experience should be closely related to the occupation.

If so, then yes, you should submit all your work experience.


----------



## Sharad_wanderlust (Jul 14, 2015)

On a similar note I have a query, My current work experience is 6 years and 11 months in IT as a Software programmer. I completed my B.E. in IT. However I am being a bit reluctant to get my ACS skills assessment straightaway as I might end up getting 4.9 years of work experience by ACS which will give me 5 points. So, should I wait for another 1 month to get my skills assessed? Also, do the ACS consider the gaps between quitting a job and joining a new organization as in my case it is total 20 days gap.


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

Does ACS only consider the last 10 years of work experience ? I have 17 years of experience in software engineering but am from a non IT education background and going in for an RPL ? How many years will ACS deduct ? If ACS only considers last 10 years then I am screwed


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sharad_wanderlust said:


> On a similar note I have a query, My current work experience is 6 years and 11 months in IT as a Software programmer. I completed my B.E. in IT. However I am being a bit reluctant to get my ACS skills assessment straightaway as I might end up getting 4.9 years of work experience by ACS which will give me 5 points. So, should I wait for another 1 month to get my skills assessed? Also, do the ACS consider the gaps between quitting a job and joining a new organization as in my case it is total 20 days gap.


Don't wait. Get the assessment done. Even if you are assessed with 4.9 years worth of experience, after a month, you can claim points for 5 years. You just have to prove (in your visa application) that you continued to work in the same occupation. You don't have to wait to submit your EOI either. Keep the end-date for your current occupation blank and the system will automatically increase your points when you complete 5 years. ACS gives you only a start-date since when you can start counting your skilled experience. There is no end-date. So, as long as you are working in the same skilled occupation, your months/ years keep adding up.

ACS does consider gaps, but their results are always rounded-off or truncated-off at the month level. It is your responsibility to enter the correct dates in the EOI so that the system awards you the correct points. For example, ACS mentions one of your episode where you worked from 11-Aug-2010 till 23-Sep-2012 as follows:

- Company A- Software Engineer- Aug-2010 till Sep-2012

But, in the EOI, you have to input the complete date, so make sure that you do not enter this as 01-Aug-2010 till 30-Sep-2012, but as 11-Aug-2010 till 23-Sep-2012. Then leave it to the system to compute your points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sandy456 said:


> Does ACS only consider the last 10 years of work experience ? I have 17 years of experience in software engineering but am from a non IT education background and going in for an RPL ? How many years will ACS deduct ? If ACS only considers last 10 years then I am screwed


No. It clearly says that for RPL, you require either 6 years or 8 years of experience completed anytime in your past work history. But not any work experience. Only that which is related to your nominated occupation. Ref page#4 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## Sharad_wanderlust (Jul 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Don't wait. Get the assessment done. Even if you are assessed with 4.9 years worth of experience, after a month, you can claim points for 5 years. You just have to prove (in your visa application) that you continued to work in the same occupation. You don't have to wait to submit your EOI either. Keep the end-date for your current occupation blank and the system will automatically increase your points when you complete 5 years. ACS gives you only a start-date since when you can start counting your skilled experience. There is no end-date. So, as long as you are working in the same skilled occupation, your months/ years keep adding up.
> 
> ACS does consider gaps, but their results are always rounded-off or truncated-off at the month level. It is your responsibility to enter the correct dates in the EOI so that the system awards you the correct points. For example, ACS mentions one of your episode where you worked from 11-Aug-2010 till 23-Sep-2012 as follows:
> 
> ...




Hi Keeda,

Thanks for the information. I did not know the low level details from the EOI perspective and it helped!
However, could you please elaborate as to how do I prove in my visa application that I continue to work with the same organization and in the same job profile (to gain extra 5 points)? Do I need some certificate/affidavit?

My IELTS result will be out tomorrow morning.. Hoping to get 7 in each module.


----------



## hemant_r (Jun 28, 2015)

Everyone, 
I have a Production Engineering degree from an REC/NIT. I got the ACS done for 261313 - Software Engineer job code. There is nothing mentioned about my engineering degree in ACS report. They only talk about valid experience.

Is it OK ? Does it happen like this for everyone ?
Please let me know.


----------



## Sharad_wanderlust (Jul 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Don't wait. Get the assessment done. Even if you are assessed with 4.9 years worth of experience, after a month, you can claim points for 5 years. You just have to prove (in your visa application) that you continued to work in the same occupation. You don't have to wait to submit your EOI either. Keep the end-date for your current occupation blank and the system will automatically increase your points when you complete 5 years. ACS gives you only a start-date since when you can start counting your skilled experience. There is no end-date. So, as long as you are working in the same skilled occupation, your months/ years keep adding up.
> 
> ACS does consider gaps, but their results are always rounded-off or truncated-off at the month level. It is your responsibility to enter the correct dates in the EOI so that the system awards you the correct points. For example, ACS mentions one of your episode where you worked from 11-Aug-2010 till 23-Sep-2012 as follows:
> 
> ...




Hi Keeda,

I got my IELTS result on Friday. I got 6 in speaking and overall band is 7. I got more than 7 in other modules.. Same is the case with my wife.. Although our Speaking test went all good and we were quite confident of getting at least 7. Not sure what IDP is looking for. Nevertheless I will probably get my wife skills assessed and she should get a positive result from ACS, considering her 5+ years of work exp. However, do you think I should still do PTE to secure more points (i.e. 65 if not 60) ? Are visa applications with greater points given high priority by Australian government? Also, with respect to my ACS, If I get assessed for 4.9 years, how do I prove that I still am in the same occupation and same company? Will latest certified salary slips work?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sharad_wanderlust said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I got my IELTS result on Friday. I got 6 in speaking and overall band is 7. I got more than 7 in other modules.. Same is the case with my wife.. Although our Speaking test went all good and we were quite confident of getting at least 7. Not sure what IDP is looking for. Nevertheless I will probably get my wife skills assessed and she should get a positive result from ACS, considering her 5+ years of work exp. However, do you think I should still do PTE to secure more points (i.e. 65 if not 60) ? Are visa applications with greater points given high priority by Australian government? Also, with respect to my ACS, If I get assessed for 4.9 years, how do I prove that I still am in the same occupation and same company? Will latest certified salary slips work?


65 would always be better than 60 wrt getting an invite. Once invited, I don't think the points matter much. The processing speed of the visa application can vary per case.
Yes, latest salary slips with matching bank statements should suffice to prove your continued employment in the same occupation.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

hemant_r said:


> Everyone, I have a Production Engineering degree from an REC/NIT. I got the ACS done for 261313 - Software Engineer job code. There is nothing mentioned about my engineering degree in ACS report. They only talk about valid experience. Is it OK ? Does it happen like this for everyone ? Please let me know.


Did you check with ACS regarding this? As it stands you cannot claim points for education.


----------



## tyagisamrat (Aug 7, 2015)

does acs deduct 2 years from *ur* experience if you have relevant studies certificates?

*No text-speak please - Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tyagisamrat said:


> does acs deduct 2 years from *ur* experience if you have relevant studies certificates?
> 
> *No text-speak please - Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


Yes, minimum 2 years. It could be more than 2 years depending on the course content and the occupation that you are applying for.


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi,

I am having 7 years of experience but in my Final Year marksheet issued date is Nov2008 and in Degree, month is not mentioned only year 2008 is mentioned. So from when ACS will consider my experience.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shankygenie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having 7 years of experience but in my Final Year marksheet issued date is Nov2008 and in Degree, month is not mentioned only year 2008 is mentioned. So from when ACS will consider my experience.
> 
> Thanks


I suggest you check with your University. I've heard that for such cases, these days, they issue a certain _Degree complete certificate_ with the month and year.


----------



## kllee1983 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi KeeDa,

My experience result was assessed until Feb 2015 and was 3 months short to claims max points which is 8 years of experience. 

I've stayed with the same job role & company and by now i should have enough experience to claim max points which is 8 years, but question is do i need to re-access with ACS? Or does providing supporting documents like salary payslip from March to present are sufficient? 

Afterall, its almost 1 year ago. 


Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

kllee1983 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> My experience result was assessed until Feb 2015 and was 3 months short to claims max points which is 8 years of experience.
> 
> ...


I've answered it here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/932082-old-dated-acs-eoi.html#post9056018
To reiterate, if you're still working in the same role and company, just get few random payslips (3-6 in numbers) for the last 12 months as well as your bank statements and submit them. If you've any appraisal letter, you could use them as well.


----------



## kllee1983 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks rameshkd! 

What if my payslip doesn't state my job title but only state company name? Does it make any difference? 




rameshkd said:


> I've answered it here
> To reiterate, if you're still working in the same role and company, just get few random payslips (3-6 in numbers) for the last 12 months as well as your bank statements and submit them. If you've any appraisal letter, you could use them as well.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kllee1983 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> My experience result was assessed until Feb 2015 and was 3 months short to claims max points which is 8 years of experience.
> 
> ...


You need not get reassessed again. You will however have to submit another reference letter/ declaration to cover the period between ACS (Feb 2015) till invitation. This would be in addition to the usual documents that we submit with the application (payslips, bank statements, etc). Ref:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8470138-post1897.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xperince-after-acs-skill-assement-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...unt-post-acs-experience-eoi-points-claim.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/828322-189-visa-documents-exp-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7932409-post6551.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/834897-acs-result-today-3.html


----------



## kllee1983 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks KeeDa.

What if my payslip doesn't state my job title but only state company name? Does it make any difference? 




KeeDa said:


> You need not get reassessed again. You will however have to submit another reference letter/ declaration to cover the period between ACS (Feb 2015) till invitation. This would be in addition to the usual documents that we submit with the application (payslips, bank statements, etc). Ref:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kllee1983 said:


> Thanks KeeDa.
> 
> What if my payslip doesn't state my job title but only state company name? Does it make any difference?


I don't think it matters.


----------



## kllee1983 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks again!! 



KeeDa said:


> I don't think it matters.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You need not get reassessed again. You will however have to submit another reference letter/ declaration to cover the period between ACS (Feb 2015) till invitation. This would be in addition to the usual documents that we submit with the application (payslips, bank statements, etc). Ref:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Phattu_tota said:


> Hello KeeDa
> 
> I am new to the forum and started following response of some experts like yourself.
> 
> ...


1) You need a new reference letter (similar to the one you had submitted to ACS before)- i.e. with list of skills and duties your performed matching with your ANZSCO) so as to prove that you continued in the same skilled occupation as you were assessed for. Payslips only certify that you were being paid- they do not necessarily prove that you were paid for working in the same skilled occupation.

2) I myself am 261311 Analyst Programmer but have held various titles throughout my career: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-experience-calculation-acs.html#post7546985*.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> 1) You need a new reference letter (similar to the one you had submitted to ACS before- i.e. with list of skills and duties your performed matching with your ANZSCO) so as to prove that you continued in the same skilled occupation as you were assessed for. Payslips only certify that you were being paid- they do not necessarily prove that you were paid for working in the same skilled occupation.
> 
> 2) I myself am 261311 Analyst Programmer but have held various titles throughout my career: .


Thanks for the prompt reply, KeeDa

So, does that reference letter need to cover for only these 2-3 months? Or from day 1 of employment to till-date?

And if that needs to be similar, I believe that will need to be notarised as well?

Lastly, I'd read your other thread as well which mentions about the designation vis-a-vis occupation. I can very well detail my RnR, however, do I need to mention all the designations that I had over the course of last 5 years? Or, only the current designation and then I can detail out the RnR under that for the last 5 years? I am just wary of the point that they may consider my work ex to be related to ICT Manager which is in CSOL. How can I avoid the same?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply, KeeDa
> 
> So, does that reference letter need to cover for only these 2-3 months? Or from day 1 of employment to till-date?
> 
> ...


1) Just the delta for 2/3 months will suffice. Yes, similar to the earlier one and following the same process as was done earlier during ACS.

2) Yes, mention it designation-wise. I did the same. No, they do not consider your experience for some other ANZSCO (like ICT Manager) but rather evaluate it (based on the listed skills) as relevant or not to the ANZSCO that you nominated.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> 1) Just the delta for 2/3 months will suffice. Yes, similar to the earlier one and following the same process as was done earlier during ACS.
> 
> 2) Yes, mention it designation-wise. I did the same. No, they do not consider your experience for some other ANZSCO (like ICT Manager) but rather evaluate it (based on the listed skills) as relevant or not to the ANZSCO that you nominated.


Okay, so I will now go ahead and prepare the reference letter affidavit and will detail the RnR for all the designations held. I was earlier thinking of writing my designation as Senior Technical Manager as opposed to Senior Manager (which is true) so as to give it a technical flavor as per my job. However, as I understand, I need not do this now and rather mention the job titles separately.

Many thanks for your guidance.

My last question is w.r.t Notary. I am in the UK and my senior is in India. Is it possible to have him and the notary attest my reference letter (as its him who will be first person in the reference letter) and then they scan and send that to me to take a print and then sign and re-scan to complete the process.

Would the 2 scans pose any problem? For instance ACS can ask that the reference letter/affidavit is in India and on that date, I was in the UK? (Although I am not sure whether anywhere in the application I mention about my current location). Please could you advise on this last query and then I believe I'm good to go! Have you come across any such scenario....?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Phattu_tota said:


> Okay, so I will now go ahead and prepare the reference letter affidavit and will detail the RnR for all the designations held. I was earlier thinking of writing my designation as Senior Technical Manager as opposed to Senior Manager (which is true) so as to give it a technical flavor as per my job. However, as I understand, I need not do this now and rather mention the job titles separately.
> 
> Many thanks for your guidance.
> 
> ...


Your manager will be authoring and notarising the document in India and only his signatures are required. I myself have 2 such declarations - reference from an ex-colleague from another city, and a reference from a client/ customer; and both these were sent to me by them as scanned copies which I uploaded as-is to ACS and visa application: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...922-proof-self-employment-2.html#post10035466*


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Your manager will be authoring and notarising the document in India and only his signatures are required. I myself have 2 such declarations - reference from an ex-colleague from another city, and a reference from a client/ customer; and both these were sent to me by them as scanned copies which I uploaded as-is to ACS and visa application:


Thats a relief, KeeDa. I was under an impression that we need to counter sign the same.

I'd gone through most of the recent threads and my apologies for missing these bits from 2014/15 ones. I must say, you've been thoroughly helpful.

I saw your post, however, that pertains to self employed ones. Would you mind sending me a sample document which I can use as a reference if I want to show multiple roles and responsibilities within 1 organisation?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Phattu_tota said:


> Thats a relief, KeeDa. I was under an impression that we need to counter sign the same.
> 
> I'd gone through most of the recent threads and my apologies for missing these bits from 2014/15 ones. I must say, you've been thoroughly helpful.
> 
> I saw your post, however, that pertains to self employed ones. Would you mind sending me a sample document which I can use as a reference if I want to show multiple roles and responsibilities within 1 organisation?


Sure, I will message you when messaging is enabled for your ID.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Sure, I will message you when messaging is enabled for your ID.


Thanks

So, to summarise, following documents I will need to submit:

- Bachelors degree (Electronics and Communication)
- Bachelors Transcript (I have a consolidated one showing all subjects and marks for 8 semesters)
- Pre MBA Work experience - which I will submit from Company on their Letterhead
- Post MBA Work experience - which I will refer your sample and then get it notarised from India and signed by my Manager (and i need not sign it)

That's it I believe.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks
> 
> So, to summarise, following documents I will need to submit:
> 
> ...


In case of the notarised statutory declaration, you will need a few payslips or service letter from the employer. I suggest you study the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf carefully which explains all these; and also see the list of documents I submitted for ACS here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7th-september-2015-round-124.html#post8329594*

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> In case of the notarised statutory declaration, you will need a few payslips or service letter from the employer. I suggest you study the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf carefully which explains all these; and also see the list of documents I submitted for ACS here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7th-september-2015-round-124.html#post8329594*
> 
> I've sent you a PM.


Hi

I called up my friend who is in HR department - he told me that my company will give experience letter without any issues, however, they will only mention my current designation and not all the designations I have had.

Catch is --- I am applying under Software Engineer but my current designation is Senior Manager.

I understand that designation doesn't matter, its the bullet points under it. But how will I be able to justify bullet points under Senior Manager alone when I am not allowed to share the earlier designations that I held.

1.) Shall I go ahead with the same? That I mention Only the current designation in the letter from HR and the current duties I am performing? In that case, it will be a mix of handling a team of Software engineers and also doing programming related activities.
Can I ask them to add "His designation is Senior Manager but performing the duties of Senior Technical manager"...or something like this?

2.) Or, Shall I ask my HR to write in the letter that ...."His current designation is Senior Manager and following are the roles and responsibilities that he has done in his tenure with the company" ...and then mention my work over last 5 years in bullet points in chronological order?

3.) Or, shall I go with statutory declaration and get it signed from a senior (and mention all designations and RnR)? I am just wary of the verification that happens at the end of the process, and have seen HRs throwing a surprise in saying that they aren't aware of all this and in worst cases, they will also say that the Manager who has signed the statutory declaration is also not eligible to do the same. More so, in my case, they might just see my designation of Senior Manager and deny completely on the technical activities that I perform as its project specific and they are completely unaware.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

#1 won't work because the words 'performing the duties of Senior Technical manager' won't suffice to get a positive assessment for this employment. They would like to see a detailed list of skills matching (by at least 65%) with their benchmark list for your ANZSCO from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf

So it has to be either #2 or #3. #2 (a reference on company letter head) should be the most preferred option, but in case if you have to go with #3 (a statutory declaration), do keep your employer informed to avoid such surprises.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> #1 won't work because the words 'performing the duties of Senior Technical manager' won't suffice to get a positive assessment for this employment. They would like to see a detailed list of skills matching (by at least 65%) with their benchmark list for your ANZSCO from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf
> 
> So it has to be either #2 or #3. #2 (a reference on company letter head) should be the most preferred option, but in case if you have to go with #3 (a statutory declaration), do keep your employer informed to avoid such surprises.


Okay. I will try for #2 then

My only concern remains, that this letter wont have all the designations and roles under those designations, rather, it will have only the current designation and the bullet points under that stating my responsibilities in the last 5 years. Do we know of someone who has done this? Or will that be okay......unfortunately that is the only format which my HR provides.


----------



## Godball (Jul 22, 2016)

*Wrong reason for change of passport detail selected*

Hi Keeda, sorry to be a bother. I think I have erroneously selected the wrong reason for my passport detail change in my immiaccount. I renewed my passport having 4 months validity and I have selected expired as the reason rather than cancelled. Kindly advice on what I can do to correct this. 

Regards
Godball


----------



## Godball (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Keeda,
I shall very much appreciate your view regarding my previous message which I have included here again


> *Hi Keeda, sorry to be a bother. I think I have erroneously selected the wrong reason for my passport detail change in my immiaccount. I renewed my passport having 4 months validity and I have selected expired as the reason rather than cancelled. Kindly advice on what I can do to correct this.*


Regards
Godball


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Godball said:


> Hi Keeda,
> I shall very much appreciate your view regarding my previous message which I have included here again
> 
> Regards
> Godball


Hi

Navigate to your immiAccount visa application, update us, Notification of incorrect answers, fill and submit the online form.


----------



## Godball (Jul 22, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Hi
> 
> Navigate to your immiAccount visa application, update us, Notification of incorrect answers, fill and submit the online form.


Hi KeeDa,
Thanks Brother for your reply. However passport details were updated after I received my Grant. Your views will be very much appreciated.

Godball


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Godball said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> Thanks Brother for your reply. However passport details were updated after I received my Grant. Your views will be very much appreciated.
> 
> Godball


Oh. Did you check VEVO and verify that the new passport details have been updated now? If so, then why even bother? IMO, the reason for why your old passport is no longer current is not so important. You won't be carrying the old one with you anymore anyways, so need not bother about what is written on the old passport (whether canceled or expired).

In case if you still want to, write about the mistake to their skilled[dot]support email address.


----------



## Godball (Jul 22, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Oh. Did you check VEVO and verify that the new passport details have been updated now? If so, then why even bother? IMO, the reason for why your old passport is no longer current is not so important. You won't be carrying the old one with you anymore anyways, so need not bother about what is written on the old passport (whether canceled or expired).
> 
> In case if you still want to, write about the mistake to their skilled[dot]support email address.


You are a Star brother. I have checked on VEVO and its updated successfully.

Regards Brother and All the Best


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Sure, I will message you when messaging is enabled for your ID.


Hi KeeDa, 
Could you please send me the doc for reference?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jkss said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> Could you please send me the doc for reference?


Sure, I would be glad to. Please reply back here once you have completed 5+ useful posts on the forum so that I will be able to PM you my email ID.


----------



## jkss (Jan 16, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Sure, I would be glad to. Please reply back here once you have completed 5+ useful posts on the forum so that I will be able to PM you my email ID.


Sure


----------



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

Guys,

I finished my graduation in Oct 2008 and started working from Mar 2010.

My total work Ex is 7.6 years till date.

Please suggest how ACS will deduct years from my work experience.


----------



## salman18q (Apr 14, 2016)

sa671 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I finished my graduation in Oct 2008 and started working from Mar 2010.
> 
> ...


It depends if your field of experience matches your educational qualification. 

In my case, ACS dedcuted 6 years from 7.4 years of my experience as I had an Engineering degree but IT experience.


----------



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

salman18q said:


> It depends if your field of experience matches your educational qualification.
> 
> In my case, ACS dedcuted 6 years from 7.4 years of my experience as I had an Engineering degree but IT experience.



I have done my graduation in Information Technology and 90% of subjects are matching as per ANZSCO code ( Software Engineer).

Also if possible please share list of documents which are needs while filling EOI/ PR Visa.

I have got reference letters from all my employer.


----------



## jigs_aus (Oct 13, 2017)

*Work experience deductions to arrive at Skill points*

I need urgent guidance on Skill points for work experience of my spouse who is applying for 189 Visa under Software Engineer category.

She has done Bachelor in Engineering with a major in Computer Science. So for ACS I believe she will be considered as ICT major.
Her work experience is as follows,

12th Oct 2006 to 24th Sept 2010
15th Nov 2010 to 11th Apr 2016
2nd Aug 2016 to 26th July 2017

What will be considered as a Skilled requirement met date by ACS and how many points she will get for her work experience

Query I have is that ACS suitability criteria mentions "If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years" and under Skill requirement met date criteria they have mentioned "The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is NOT included as Skilled Employment and is NOT eligible for points under the skilled migration points test"
So in my spouse case what will be the Skill requirement met date, will they deduct 2 years out of the last 10 years. So considering we are filing for skill assessment now, if they consider 10 years which will be Oct 2007 and deduct 2 years work experience till Oct 2009 and hence her skill requirement met date is Oct 2009. But problem is that from Oct 2009 to Oct 2017 which is 8 years she has employment gaps of around 5.5 months, so she wont get 8 points if they considers it like i mentioned it above
OR
Will they deduct 2 years from her total work experience from Oct 2006 and hence her skill requirement met date will be Oct 2008, which then gives us 8 yrs + experience.
Would request to share some insights on how ACS calculates


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jigs_aus said:


> I need urgent guidance on Skill points for work experience of my spouse who is applying for 189 Visa under Software Engineer category.
> 
> She has done Bachelor in Engineering with a major in Computer Science. So for ACS I believe she will be considered as ICT major.
> Her work experience is as follows,
> ...


Your calculation of skill level met date is right. So deduction will be according to the first scenario you explained leading to shortage of 5.5 months to 8 years if you are assessed in Oct 2017


----------



## jigs_aus (Oct 13, 2017)

*Work experience deductions to arrive at Skill points*



scorpion24 said:


> Your calculation of skill level met date is right. So deduction will be according to the first scenario you explained leading to shortage of 5.5 months to 8 years if you are assessed in Oct 2017


Thanks for the reply.

Isn't that a harsh rule. She has total of 10 + yrs of skilled experience, but if ACS takes last 10 yrs only then there are gaps between employment and that can happen to anyone (e.g maternity break, vacation between jobs etc), so even if u have 12 yrs skilled experience and ACS deducts 2 yrs in last 10 yrs and if in those last 8 years even if there is 1-2 months gap then one will not get 15 points experience even though one has more than 10 years skilled experience and all those are recent 10+ yrs.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jigs_aus said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Isn't that a harsh rule. She has total of 10 + yrs of skilled experience, but if ACS takes last 10 yrs only then there are gaps between employment and that can happen to anyone (e.g maternity break, vacation between jobs etc), so even if u have 12 yrs skilled experience and ACS deducts 2 yrs in last 10 yrs and if in those last 8 years even if there is 1-2 months gap then one will not get 15 points experience even though one has more than 10 years skilled experience and all those are recent 10+ yrs.
> 
> Any suggestions ?


ACS suitability criteria is: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf

2 years in last 10 years or 4 years in entire work history- 

Agree people with exp between 10 - 12 years & with gaps will be at losing side. Nothing can be done.


----------



## jigs_aus (Oct 13, 2017)

*Work experience deductions to arrive at Skill points*



scorpion24 said:


> ACS suitability criteria is:
> 2 years in last 10 years or 4 years in entire work history-
> 
> Agree people with exp between 10 - 12 years & with gaps will be at losing side. Nothing can be done.


Hmm, sadly true for me.
What are the chances of getting an invite for 60 points in the Software Engineer category if we apply for EOI in Nov'17.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jigs_aus said:


> Hmm, sadly true for me.
> What are the chances of getting an invite for 60 points in the Software Engineer category if we apply for EOI in Nov'17.


DOE from last invitation round is I think 8th April for *65* pointers. We have a huge backlog for 65 pointers itself. Sorry to say that chances for getting invitation for 60 pointers(189 Visa) is 0%. I know this is discouraging but it’s a fact.


----------



## jigs_aus (Oct 13, 2017)

*Work experience deductions to arrive at Skill points*



scorpion24 said:


> DOE from last invitation round is I think 8th April for *65* pointers. We have a huge backlog for 65 pointers itself. Sorry to say that chances for getting invitation for 60 pointers(189 Visa) is 0%. I know this is discouraging but it’s a fact.


Sorry but what is DOE and from where did you derive that last invitation round will be in Apr with 65 points. Cause I read elsewhere that last year 60 pointers for Software engineer got an invite in Mar, Apr round.

And is it a good option to also look at state nomination. Can Software engineer apply for NSW and Victoria. Cause I think state nomination adds 5 points which can take our point tally to 65.

And can we file for both 189 and 190 in parallel ?

Thanks scorpion for guidance


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jigs_aus said:


> Sorry but what is DOE and from where did you derive that last invitation round will be in Apr with 65 points. Cause I read elsewhere that last year 60 pointers for Software engineer got an invite in Mar, Apr round.
> 
> And is it a good option to also look at state nomination. Can Software engineer apply for NSW and Victoria. Cause I think state nomination adds 5 points which can take our point tally to 65.
> 
> ...


DOE: the effective date of EOI application. My DOE is 22nd June on which I submitted my application for 65 points. If my points change my DOE will also change to that date.

Invitations will be sent according to the points & DOE. Earlier DOE for same points will receive the invitation earlier. 

Last time 60 pointers got the invitation was in 2016 March/April. So you can understand that 60 pointers backlog now will be huge so chances of 60 pointers getting invitation is null as we have lots of 65 pointers backlog accumulated as well.

You can file for state nomination simultaneously with 189.


----------



## jigs_aus (Oct 13, 2017)

*Work experience deductions to arrive at Skill points*



scorpion24 said:


> DOE: the effective date of EOI application. My DOE is 22nd June on which I submitted my application for 65 points. If my points change my DOE will also change to that date.
> 
> Invitations will be sent according to the points & DOE. Earlier DOE for same points will receive the invitation earlier.
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jigs_aus said:


> ... and from where did you derive that last invitation round will be in Apr with 65 points.


here: *04 October 2017 Round Results*


----------



## jigs_aus (Oct 13, 2017)

*Work experience deductions to arrive at Skill points*



KeeDa said:


> here: *04 October 2017 Round Results*


Thanks guys


----------



## Sreeni_P (May 7, 2018)

Dear Keeda, 
thank you for the valuable posts. I am applying for PR and waiting for my skill assessment results. Meanwhile want to check on the following for my work experience. 

1. I studied Bachelors of Engineering - Electrical and Electronics and MBA in (HR and Marketing)
2. Work Experience - 8 years - company 1 - June 2011 to June 2015 (3 yrs 11 months). Company 2 - July 2015 to present (2.8 yrs) out of which I worked in Sydney for one year (Nov 2016 to Nov 2017). 

How will my work experience points be calculated? I learnt that for electrical and electronics, the points are not awarded fully.

Many Thanks in Advance!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sreeni_P said:


> Dear Keeda,
> thank you for the valuable posts. I am applying for PR and waiting for my skill assessment results. Meanwhile want to check on the following for my work experience.
> 
> 1. I studied Bachelors of Engineering - Electrical and Electronics and MBA in (HR and Marketing)
> ...


Hi Sreeni

I do not see total 8 years of work experience from your explanation above. Anyway, I guess by now you should've received the assessment outcome and have a clearer picture now.


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi All, I am planning to do partner skill assessment and i need clarifications for the following questions. Can someone please guide me.
->I am planning to apply under Anszco code:261112(System Analyst) My wife has following Degree B.Tech in information technology and MBA in HR & Marketing, Do i need to show her master Degree or her Bachelor degree itself enough. Because i read somewhere that ACS will consider the most recent degree only
->She had completed her Degree by 2012 but for an year she had worked in a different role not relevant to 261112 and by 2013 she had shifted to system analyst role.Do i need to show this as employment to ACS or i can hide this one.
-> We dont have service certificate with R & R listed. But i have pay slip, shall i go with statutory declaration .


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arunhero said:


> Hi All, I am planning to do partner skill assessment and i need clarifications for the following questions. Can someone please guide me.
> ->I am planning to apply under Anszco code:261112(System Analyst) My wife has following Degree B.Tech in information technology and MBA in HR & Marketing, Do i need to show her master Degree or her Bachelor degree itself enough. Because i read somewhere that ACS will consider the most recent degree only
> ->She had completed her Degree by 2012 but for an year she had worked in a different role not relevant to 261112 and by 2013 she had shifted to system analyst role.Do i need to show this as employment to ACS or i can hide this one.
> -> We dont have service certificate with R & R listed. But i have pay slip, shall i go with statutory declaration .


1. Show it. Never hide anything. They consider most recent and *relevant* education, so the MBA won't be assessed nor considered by them, but still mention it and provide documents from it.
2. Again- yes, show it. Leave it to them to assess it as not-suitable. The rest of the relevant experience will be considered for calculations.
3. Try best to get RnR from the employers, but if you cannot, then use a SD. Statutory declaration should be your last resort.


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Show it. Never hide anything. They consider most recent and *relevant* education, so the MBA won't be assessed nor considered by them, but still mention it and provide documents from it.
> 2. Again- yes, show it. Leave it to them to assess it as not-suitable. The rest of the relevant experience will be considered for calculations.
> 3. Try best to get RnR from the employers, but if you cannot, then use a SD. Statutory declaration should be your last resort.



Hi Keeda,

Thanks for the inputs, My point here is, if i am showing Master Degree there are lot of chances that ACS can deduct more than 2 years because it is not an ICT Degree. But if i hide it they will consider my bachelor Degree alone and i will get ICT Major. Pelase provide your thoughts.

Thanks
:juggle:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arunhero said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Thanks for the inputs, My point here is, if i am showing Master Degree there are lot of chances that ACS can deduct more than 2 years because it is not an ICT Degree. But if i hide it they will consider my bachelor Degree alone and i will get ICT Major. Pelase provide your thoughts.
> 
> ...


No, they will not.


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

*Business Visa experince Calculation*

Hi,

I have few question related to my work experience points For ACS. :confused2:

1. My IT Bachelor Degree (correspondence) is completed in Dec 2011, but i was working as part time Software Developer from Jan 2011. So do they count this experience ?

2. From Sept 2016 to May 2017 - I was on Business and Bridging Visa and was working in Australia. So how ACS will consider this experience ? is it will count as Local Australian experience or it will count as Overseas experience as i was not on 457 Working Visa ? 

I have confusion on these points as if they consider my Business VISA experience as local experince then i can not claim any point for Overseas experience. Because then my total experience will be

Jan 2012 to Aug 2016 = 4.7 Years :confused2:


----------

